# TBT Quick Facts



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2006)

This is a new thing I thought I could do.  Every now and then I'll post a little fact about TBT (probably TBT's history) and you can all reply to it or do whatever you want.  I thought this would be kind of cool.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Zero_13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Pretty cool.. I guess this will help out the new users to get to know TBT a bit better  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2006)

I already know everything there is to know.

/run.archivehax.exe


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Quick Fact #1*

Although TBT was created on November 7th (2004), it wasn't "opened" untill late December.


----------



## Ascendancy (Dec 28, 2006)

That's kind of weird, any particular reason why?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2006)

Ascendancy said:
			
		

> That's kind of weird, any particular reason why?


 Well basically we got everyhting started and ready.  I'll explain why/how it's "we" and not "I" and what it was like before it opened in the next quick fact.


----------



## Kiro (Dec 29, 2006)

Interesting.  I can see how that happened.  It takes a lot of planning to start a board of this magnitude. :yes:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 29, 2006)

anyone here remeber the old skin? I do... it was so simple


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 30, 2006)

Mind if I post something, Storm?     

*Quick Fact #2*

Blast was the first ever top poster once the site was actually opened to the public.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a question... what is the posts-per-day average for TBT? And what was it before AC:WW came out?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2006)

I didn't actually know that.   :gyroidsurprised: Wait, how do you know?



> I have a question... what is the posts-per-day average for TBT? And what was it before AC:WW came out?



Hmm... it doesn't really say anywhere, but right now it's about 400.  It was probably 100-200 (??) before ACWW.  But at times it was as low as 50, and as some of you may know we hit 1400 a week ago.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 30, 2006)

Everyone but new members knew the first fact . Lol, sl, before ACWW came out .


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 30, 2006)

I know because I remember.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2007)

*Quick Fact #3*

Before TBT was opened for everyone at the end of December, several people from NSider (that we met in the Crossing Guardian, the old Animal Crossing board) were picked to get the forum going.  Some got to see it early by winning in the ACAC's monthly "AT Contest".  There were basically two release dates.  The one in the beginning of December that I called "special release", was for those people.  Then the normal one was later on.  

The early people could also invite others.  I think everyone was from the ACAC.  This is the list of the people who registered early:

STORMTROOPER88888  	
BULERIAS
TYOSHI90 (Flummoxer)  	  	
PKMNRULES!  	  	
BASTOISE99  	  	
NIN10DOGMR88  	  	  	
LINK1704	  	
PAPERDR4GON	  	  	
CHOSEN_ONE221	  	  	
MSHRMBIRDO	  	  	
DIDDYKONGDUDE			  	
MR.JUJU	  	  	
YOSHION


----------



## Grawr (Jan 1, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> *Quick Fact #3*
> 
> Before TBT was opened for everyone at the end of December, several people from NSider (that we met in the Crossing Guardian, the old Animal Crossing board) were picked to get the forum going.  Some got to see it early by winning in the ACAC's monthly "AT Contest".  There were basically two release dates.  The one in the beginning of December that I called "special release", was for those people.  Then the normal one was later on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2007)

Some of them do come back for a visit once in a blue moon.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 1, 2007)

These are a good idea, I'm learning a few things That I didn't know   
^_^


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grawr (Jan 1, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 1, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 2, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Some of them do come back for a visit once in a blue moon.  :gyroidtongue:


 storm, I was one of those people from the special release, I remember the PM.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 2, 2007)

Well I don't know the exact people, so maybe you're right, but I figured out that the actual opening was the 19th, and that was the day you both joined.  So either it wasn't the 19th, or you guys happened to join a little later.

edit: actually JJ joined the 20th


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2007)

PKMNRules! was eaten by Smart_Tech and never returned.    
-_-


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Quick Fact #4*

In the first year of TBT, to determine who would become the next Sage, we held a Sage Competition. This consisted of 7 events and the best score would become a Sage. I had planned the Competition out, and we had three competitiors. BAMBAM!, FISH, and PIKMIN042 (MINO). Ultimately the Staff had to break the tie between PIKMIN042 and FISH. FISH won that competition.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2007)

Is that what an AT contest is?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 2, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Is that what an AT contest is?


 No, an AT Contest was something hosted by the ACAC that allowed NSiders to try to make the best AT (Afternoon topic). The winner got a position in the ACAC and Sagedom here at NSider. I think a few Sages got Sadedom because of that actually. Sporge was one of them.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh I see.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 9, 2007)

*Quick Fact #5*

TBT's first skin was the InvisionFree default skin with a gold background.





This was a screenshot taken of TBT right before the skin changed (the oldest pic I can find).  That banner in the pic is a newer one and the original banner was (or was close to) this:

First banner (?): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v483/Sto...Tlogoheader.png

Second(ish) banner: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y83/thebe...rs/704d2cf4.png


----------



## Tyler (Jan 9, 2007)

So you didn't give me all the stuff. >: [


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 9, 2007)

I can remember the second banner and the banner in the skin. 

Heh. 

Mr. Mayo DDDDDD


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 9, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> *Quick Fact #5*
> 
> TBT's first skin was the InvisionFree default skin with a gold background.
> 
> ...


 Storm, I've got a sweet set of pics that have the whole skin from top to bottom. ^__^


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 9, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> So you didn't give me all the stuff. >: [


 I didn't remember where it all was =o


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 9, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, that's where I got that one from  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 9, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zomg, I just noticed, since that's my dad's old laptop.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jan 9, 2007)

Yikes!  The skin was...well...plain!  And I'm learning more about here!  This is such a helpful topic!  And in 2004, I didn't know much about how to use a forum and such.


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2007)

I remember both the banner and skin, boy there was alot of hype for the new skin. Sadly I was on vacation when it changed.    
:'(				

Oh and Forum Games forum was opened around that time also.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 9, 2007)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> *Quick Fact #4*
> 
> In the first year of TBT, to determine who would become the next Sage, we held a Sage Competition. This consisted of 7 events and the best score would become a Sage. I had planned the Competition out, and we had three competitiors. BAMBAM!, FISH, and PIKMIN042 (MINO). Ultimately the Staff had to break the tie between PIKMIN042 and FISH. FISH won that competition.


 Heh, I remember that... Good times...  That was back when I thought TBT was at it's peak, we had like, 7 active members, but we were more like a family back then... we've had kids since. >.> 

which isn't all that bad, the more the merrier, but yeah, I miss Mino.  Prolly the only one who remembers how cool he was.  oh well, whats done is done, and he won't be coming back.

you should make a quickfact about that. : D


----------



## Tyler (Jan 10, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ac1983fan (Jan 10, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Ascendancy (Jan 10, 2007)

How was that banner designed, it looks like it was taken right from the game or something.

It's fantastic.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2007)

Ascendancy said:
			
		

> How was that banner designed, it looks like it was taken right from the game or something.
> 
> It's fantastic.


 Which one =o


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 10, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tyler (Jan 11, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 11, 2007)

Quick Fact:  I was the 200th member of this fine establishment!    
^_^


----------



## Justin (Jan 11, 2007)

Quick Fact: I was the 179th member of this fine establishment!   
^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm member 113 or something like that


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey... erm... can we keep the quick facts just from me, this is going to get confusing :0


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 11, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Hey... erm... can we keep the quick facts just from me, this is going to get confusing :0


 Nah, how about from all of the staff?  I mean, I've been here as long as you have.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Quick Fact: TBT got 100k posts on Valentines Day 06.  (or something special)


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 13, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Quick Fact #5 *

Mino & The Golden Age Krew

formally known as PIKMIN042, Mino was a friend to us all when he was here. He was a member of the "Golden Age Krew", or the TBT'ers around during the Golden Age of The Bell Tree. He was very intelligent, and was great to be around. 

The Golden Age Krew is all the members around during the Golden Age of TBT. Some of the members include Bul, Fish, Mino, Storm, Myself, Zero, and a few others. At this time, we had the highest properity in the history of TBT, and like Fish said, were family.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay, to avoid all of the craziness, please no one make any.  Except for Bul.... maybe... :0


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Okay, to avoid all of the craziness, please no one make any.  Except for Bul.... maybe... :0


 Yeah, maybe that is a good rule... 'cause basically only Storm and I have been here through everything (if you don't count that early 1 month "absence" of mine)


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

there should be something abuot the old site, or old skin. Or... the bunny wars


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 13, 2007)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> *Quick Fact #5 *
> 
> Mino & The Golden Age Krew
> 
> ...


 The fact that you can call anything 'The Golden Age' is rather pathetic.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *Quick Fact #5 *
> 
> Mino & The Golden Age Krew
> 
> formally known as PIKMIN042, *Mino was a friend to us all when he was here.* He was a member of the "Golden Age Krew", or the TBT'ers around during the Golden Age of The Bell Tree. He was very intelligent, and was great to be around.


 I believe you mean "most".  Also can we do some real TBT quick facts? Not biased ones...also that would be an opinion about the golden age....not a quick fact....


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 13, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Bul..Thanks.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 13, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You really have no right to talk because you have only been here for 3 months.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been here for over a year, so I have a right to talk.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wasn't quoting you...I was quoting that other guy...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So...he feels that quick fact was stupid (I think) and so do I.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So? It matters because I understand you have been here for a year and i do respect that, but regardless of what you think of the quick fact, you weren't here during that time, so therefore you do not know about the "Golden Age". If you ask Fish, Bul, Mino, or Zero, they will all answer that that was the Golden Age of TBT.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

That's 5 members out of all the members who go to TBT...it may have been a golden time for them but was it for everyone else who was there? (I wasn't there however....)


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 13, 2007)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The fact that you are so close-minded about a ever-changing community enough to determine that the time to had the most fun was the 'Golden Age' is a rather sad prospect.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2007)

I believe it was the best when I had just joined, the winter of 05-06


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> That's 5 members out of all the members who go to TBT...it may have been a golden time for them but was it for everyone else who was there? (I wasn't there however....)


 We had a only a few active members at that time, some that I did not name. But those five are the ones that were thye most active and really shaped the community.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 13, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am a elitist, stereo-type, and, as you said, closed minded (I was also called a bigot once against a particular group of people).

I try to look at what is going on and absorb it for what it is, but the fact reamins that in my mind, there was a point where this forum was it's peak. That peak has been long gone.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2007)

That isn't fair, Bastoise, seeing as most of the active members today weren't there. And now is probably the best time for some of us who are here, also. We've got real sig talent and post a lot more lately.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

SL, I agree winter was the best.  Everyone played ACWW, we would always stay up late having parties.  New members were joining all the time.  Once ACWW started dieing down again then it became boring.  But yeah...how is fun for 5 members the best of TBT?  It's not...


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> SL, I agree winter was the best.  Everyone played ACWW, we would always stay up late having parties.  New members were joining all the time.  Once ACWW started dieing down again then it became boring.  But yeah...how is fun for 5 members the best of TBT?  It's not...


 What would you rather have?

1,114 registered members, doing nothing to have fun.

Or having 5 active members having fun all day long?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2007)

5 members... yeah... 
:yawn:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 13, 2007)

Your just all jealous because you weren't there to enjoy the fun.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2007)

It's Blastoise's opinion as to what was our Golden Age or not, and he is partially right in my opinion, but I won't offer my opinions on this in detail.

*TBT Quick Fact #6*

The Bell Tree's first site was actually pretty pathetic...

http://thebelltree.tripod.com/

I bet a lot of you have never seen it before.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 13, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> It's Blastoise's opinion as to what was our Golden Age or not, and he is partially right in my opinion, but I won't offer my opinions on this in detail.
> 
> *TBT Quick Fact #6*
> 
> ...


  :gyroidsurprised: 

Its still alive...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm talking about the other active members, not the 1,000 non active members.  Okay so 5 active members are family, I'm sure the other active members like that.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "Painting of Founder"

XD


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, you still kept it?     

(yes, i have seen it before)


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2007)

Dang...that old site was crap.  (No offense, but popups and ads annoy me so.)


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Dang...that old site was crap.  (No offense, but popups and ads annoy me so.)


 You're getting ads on that?  Maybe it's time to switch to Firefox and download AdBlock.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd never seen that old site before, but I've only been a member for a few months so... :r


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> It's Blastoise's opinion as to what was our Golden Age or not, and he is partially right in my opinion, but I won't offer my opinions on this in detail.
> 
> *TBT Quick Fact #6*
> 
> ...


 I remember that... the music really brought back memories... when ACWW first came out... the parties, the freaking out when bul got the triforce... the awesome parties that justin set up with hacking and the very confusing game freezing towns.... I really think that was the best time of TBT, even when I was here a long time ago, last winter was better... It.. makes me want to play ACWW again online, even though I don't have a router. And this also reminds me... there was one piece of music in AC that I really need to get for ACWW... it was the first music I ever got in animal crossing... Thanks for posting that link bul.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my god... there was a link to the acac.... and the list of staff members... 
Its sorta ironic that ACWW was the reason that the ACAC was closed....    
:'(


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah... guess what my reason was for calling it a painting.  :gyroidgrin: 

The quality came out really bad when it was converted to JPEG, so I called it a painting =D

By the way, the ACWW music wasn't originally there.  I added it sometime after the site was shut down because I needed it to host it somewhere.  And I listened to it every now and then     



> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ad blocking will be the downfall of the free internet :0


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> By the way, the ACWW music wasn't originally there.  I added it sometime after the site was shut down because I needed it to host it somewhere.  And I listened to it every now and then


 Yeah, thats what I thought. But still... It really made me think of winter 2005...


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2007)

Let's hope winter 07 is liek it with AC Wii. =D


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Let's hope winter 07 is liek it with AC Wii. =D


 Hopefully I get a new router by then or my wii online problems get fixed.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ad blocking > you

I don't see any Invisionfree ads.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't blame me when only big sites owned by Time Warner and News Corporation are left! :0


----------

